# Courtship Series



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Courtship:

I know there was an old thread on books about courtship, and it primarily focused on Wilson and Lehman's books. Our pastor, Dr. Daniel Coleman, spoke on a series a few years back that I found helpful in my own courtship and marriage. (In full disclosure, I did marry one of Dr. Coleman's daughters. Hooked on courtship worked for me!) Anyway, you can find this series at sermon audio here: 

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #1: Primary Responsibility and Oversight of the Parent

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #2: The Cultural Phenomenon of Dating

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #3: Modern American Recreational Dating

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #4: Intimacy - Emotional Rights

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #5: Recreational Dating - Why It Is Unscriptural

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #6: Preparing Sons for Courtship and Marriage

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #7: Preparing Daughters for Courtship and Marriage

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #8: The Church's Role in the Rearing of Youth

SermonAudio.com - Biblical Courtship #9: The Practical Implementation of Biblical Courtship in Church and Family Life


Coming from BJU where we had "dating outings" I was a little taken aback. Maybe you will be too!

Enjoy!


----------



## Bethel (Feb 15, 2011)

Derek: With two teen-age boys, I am very interested in listening to this sermon, but the link doesn't work.


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 15, 2011)

My boys are only 11, 9, and 5, but I am eager to learn more on courtship. I searched Sermon Audio for "Daniel Coleman" and found this link to a series of 9 sermons:
SermonAudio.com - Sermon Series Biblical Courtship

Or click here.

Hopefully these will work.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 15, 2011)

Both links work for me. Thanks!


----------



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2011)

fishingpipe said:


> My boys are only 11, 9, and 5, but I am eager to learn more on courtship. I searched Sermon Audio for "Daniel Coleman" and found this link to a series of 9 sermons:
> SermonAudio.com - Sermon Series Biblical Courtship
> 
> Or click here.
> ...


 
HA, y'all are too fast for me and my slowness! 

I have three boys but they are much younger! 3, 2, 1. I'm so glad to be on PB and have the godly wisdom of, "those that have gone before!"


----------

